# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Помогите найти взломщик.

## -=Tj=-

Люди кинте ссылку на прогу которой можно взламывать пароли на архивах!

----------


## -=Tj=-

Помогите найти код регистрации на Advansed Archiv Password Recovery 3.0!

----------


## ohmi9

> Помогите найти код регистрации на Advansed Archiv Password Recovery 3.0!


Попробуй AOPRP-COMM-DJHML-89324-JDTLC-63357

----------


## ZeroCool

Попробывал не помогло, сказал устарел!!!

----------


## RLC

http://www.cracks.am/  тут кряк глянь

----------


## SMARTER

> Помогите найти код регистрации на Advansed Archiv Password Recovery 3.0!


А не поделишься где взял ету прогуИ?:cool:

----------


## SMARTER

> http://www.cracks.am/ тут кряк глянь


:cool: И поосторожнее с етим сайтом: на меня стоко всего навалилось - еле отбился - доктор веб аж по швам трещал:cool:

----------


## SMARTER

> Люди кинте ссылку на прогу которой можно взламывать пароли на архивах!


программу smartsorter пробовал? хотя я и сам чего-то не могу обновить базу данных паролей для неё. Она бьёт только рар архивы

----------


## pvv-pvv

помогите взломать прогу robosetup(для автоматизации установки приложений)

----------


## detr

Это все конечно хорошо, но данные программы для перебора паролей помогут только в том случае: а) Если пароль простой б) У вас дома супер мощный кластер, ну типа как в НАСА стоит. С домашним же компьютером при помощи этих программ пароль допустим такой: r4Nd34Z$ будете ломать около 100 лет. Удачи!

----------


## kuzri

Пробовал разные, не фига не ломают.. вот уж действительно сто лет ждать надо.

----------


## Hanacuk

ага, сам прбывал и ни фига(

----------


## kalinov

Вот взломщик архивов (одна из версий) - u1.rar Взлом может затянуться надолго.

----------

